# Flightliner Build



## Cralmic (Jul 9, 2011)

Bike Build... some before / after pics (before pics - I had already started replacing drivetrain and getting ready for sandblast and re-paint)
Frame, handlebars and rear rack are original, just sandblasted and repainted. 

Seat, front fork and pedals are not original to bike, but pretty much correct era. I painted the Red stripe on the front fork as per the era.

Drivetrain is Shimano Nexus 7 speed internal hub with drum brake. Front wheel has quick release and crank is Nexus as well with bottom bracket conversion kit.
Shifter is suicide shifter style and will end up with "Crazy 8 billiard ball" for knob, just have not Started this yet. Kickstand has dual legs for stability. Front lights and lenses are still broken with holes. I found a new lens and should be here soon! The build has a mix of both old original parts and new. I scrubbed the crap out of the chrome and actually got most rust off of the bike, but did not want to remove all "history"

Probably will not keep long-term... Just a blast to build and a lot of weekend hours. Parts are getting very hard to find. I tracked the front fork down from a guy in Ohio and several parts from Freewheeler (local - really cool bike shop & great guys!) and few parts from Ebay... 

Each of my boys helped sandblast the bike.

To do:
Order bullet style grips, install neew lens, finish suicide shifter and I'm also thinking about putting chrome fenders back on...? This bike is a lot of fun to ride and is a head turner. Oh yeah, I have also replaced the electrical tape with zip ties.


----------



## Travis (Jul 19, 2011)

Dig it! I have a Flightliner that I love… I've considered getting a Nexus hub shifter, but I'll have to find a way to lace it into a 144-spoke wheel.

Sweet ride!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 21, 2011)

I like it! You should definitely check out Rat Rod Bikes site if you haven't already.


----------

